# Υπάλληλοι του ΥΠΕΞ πουλούσαν παράνομες μεταφράσεις



## sarant (Dec 4, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να μπει και στην ενότητα Tricks of the trade ίσως:
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=241094


----------



## rogne (Dec 4, 2012)

Απίστευτο, αφού δεν γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα στο Υπ.Εξ., μας είχαν διαβεβαιώσει και εδώ...


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2016)

Η εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης, τριάμισι χρόνια αργότερα:

*Κύκλωμα παράνομων μεταφράσεων στο υπουργείο Εξωτερικών*

Προϊσταμένη μεταφραστικού τμήματος του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών απολύθηκε οριστικά για απιστία όταν διαπιστώθηκε ότι συμμετείχε σε κύκλωμα που πουλούσε παράνομες μεταφράσεις σε πολίτες.

Η αστυνομία ξεκίνησε την έρευνα έπειτα από ανώνυμη καταγγελία, σύμφωνα με την οποία υπάλληλοι της μεταφραστικής υπηρεσίας του υπουργείου συνεργάζονται παράνομα με μεταφραστές εκτός υπουργείου, από τους οποίους αντλούσαν μεγάλες αμοιβές.

Σύμφωνα με την καταγγελία, περιμετρικά του υπουργείου δρουν άτομα που προσεγγίζουν τους ενδιαφερόμενους πολίτες υποσχόμενοι μεταφράσεις αυθημερόν έναντι αμοιβής, τη στιγμή που για να ολοκληρωθούν οι απλές μεταφράσεις απαιτούνται 3 με 10 μέρες.

Καταγγέλθηκε ακόμη ότι στα μεταφρασμένα κείμενα μπαίνουν αριθμοί πρωτοκόλλων που έχουν ήδη χορηγηθεί κατά το παρελθόν και δεν κόβονται αποδείξεις για τα μεταφραστικά τέλη.

Ορισμένοι υπάλληλοι τέθηκαν υπό παρακολούθηση. Ένα πρωί, αστυνομικοί κατάσχεσαν από υπάλληλο του υπουργείου μεταφρασμένα έγγραφα τα οποία δεν είχαν συνημμένες τις αιτήσεις των ενδιαφερομένων, ούτε τα ροζ αποκόμματα των αποδείξεων. Έφεραν όμως σφραγίδα του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών και την σφραγίδα της μεταφράστριας, καθώς και την υπογραφή της εν λόγω προϊσταμένης του μεταφραστικού τμήματος.

Το πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο απέλυσε οριστικά την προϊσταμένη για τα πειθαρχικά παραπτώματα «της απιστίας περί την διαχείριση δημοσίων εσόδων και κρατικής περιουσίας», «της παράβασης υπαλληλικού καθήκοντος κατά τον Ποινικό Κώδικα», «της απόκτησης οικονομικού οφέλους ή ανταλλάγματος προς όφελος του ίδιου του υπαλλήλου» και «της αναξιοπρεπούς ή ανάρμοστης ή ανάξιας για υπάλληλο συμπεριφοράς εντός και εκτός υπηρεσίας».

Η υπάλληλος προσέφυγε στο ΣτΕ, υποστηρίζοντας ότι της είχαν ανατεθεί με προφορική εντολή τα πρόσθετα καθήκοντα του συγκεκριμένου μεταφραστικού τμήματος. Εκείνη απλώς υπέγραφε τα μεταφρασμένα έγραφα, ενώ το βάρος ελέγχου των λοιπών στοιχείων το είχε άλλη υπάλληλος. Τέλος, επικαλείται νομικούς ισχυρισμούς ακυρότητας της πειθαρχικής απόφασης.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500092689​


----------

